# Foothill Flyers "Slick's Shelby Shakedown" Ride Sat July 1st



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2017)

@slick will be in town for the Coasters Shelby Invasion this upcoming weekend. He'll be staying with us Saturday night, so we're planning a lil local ride which will include a dinner stop and hopefully at least a couple more to wet our whistle. Meet up at 6PM Saturday July 1st at the usual spot, Library Park in Monrovia, and start rollin at about 6:30. Not sure how late we'll be out, so bring lights just in case. Hope to see you there. Mike


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh boy!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2017)

slick said:


> Oh boy!!!



Better toughen up that liver all week, cuz Sat it's getting a workout.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2017)

Let's do it!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 26, 2017)

With my luck the Monrovia curse will strike again


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 27, 2017)

The Monrovia Curse! Yikes!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2017)

Tubes, tools and a few small spares will fend off the worst of the curse!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 27, 2017)

Gonna try to make it, hopefully I can make this a rider by then.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 27, 2017)

How does Monrovia PD feel about this?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How does Monrovia PD feel about this?
> 
> View attachment 488388 View attachment 488389



:eek:


----------



## iswingping (Jun 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @slick will be in town for the Coasters Shelby Invasion this upcoming weekend. He'll be staying with us Saturday night, so we're planning a lil local ride which will include a dinner stop and hopefully at least a couple more to wet our whistle. Meet up at 6PM Saturday July 1st at the usual spot, Library Park in Monrovia, and start rollin at about 6:30. Not sure how late we'll be out, so bring lights just in case. Hope to see you there. Mike
> View attachment 487528 View attachment 487529 View attachment 487530 View attachment 487531 View attachment 487532 View attachment 487533




Am I invited to this too or should I bow out gracefully?  Those drinks look familiar.  I was considering the ride out, but my partner in crime has already made other commitments.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 27, 2017)

I find that coupious amounts of Southern Comfort can also ward off the curse


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2017)

iswingping said:


> Am I invited to this too or should I bow out gracefully?  Those drinks look familiar.  I was considering the ride out, but my partner in crime has already made other commitments.



Of course you're invited!! We can pick up were we left off...which is hopefully not a pile of road rash and chipped paint:eek:


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks like a fun ride. I'm gonna have to come over there for a ride sometime.


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)

Zuni13 said:


> The Monrovia Curse! Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 488138 View attachment 488140




Consider it bonding time and great minds thinking alike.


----------



## slick (Jun 29, 2017)

Ladies and Gents better be ready to tip some back, avoid the flats (tires), ride a Shelby once or twice and never look back...
At that Westfield, Colson, Schwinn, because if you ride a Shelby...you will always win.


----------



## slick (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh wait...i forgot about those Huffmans and Rollfasts. So easy to forget since the paint jobs never seem to last.... Lol. 

Ok enough. Until Saturday night. 

See you Kool Kats and Krazy Kittens then.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 30, 2017)

If I can make it I'm thinking of riding my 1980 Crusier 5... I remember when the damn things were new, and didn't love them so much, but now it's 37 years old... wha-what??! Damn, I'm getting old. Luckily, I'm not the only one. 

So, will ya'll make fun of me, or is it officially vintage since it's older than most of you... ;o)


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> If I can make it I'm thinking of riding my 1980 Crusier 5... I remember when the damn things were new, and didn't love them so much, but now it's 37 years old... wha-what??! Damn, I'm getting old. Luckily, I'm not the only one.
> 
> So, will ya'll make fun of me, or is it officially vintage since it's older than most of you... ;o)
> 
> View attachment 489274



There will probably be a few of us giving you a lil jab at that beautiful Schwinn Cruiser 5
I was in High School in HB and all the "Cool" kids rode new Schwinns. Class of 1982.
I wanted 1 so bad; but not bad enough to spend my own $$ on it. So I'm old enough.
Here's 1 I had and SOLD


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 30, 2017)

Dang "Slick"! You even have a ride named after you? Lol! Right on!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 30, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Dang "Slick"! You even have a ride named after you? Lol! Right on!!




Is it too late to have some shirts made up?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2017)

You guys ready to roll?? Looks like I'll be cruising a Shelby all weekend


----------



## the2finger (Jun 30, 2017)

Tow rope


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Tow rope




For the schwinns? Lol


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 30, 2017)

slick said:


> For the schwinns? Lol


----------



## the2finger (Jul 1, 2017)

Let's keep it east west tonight. That hill almost killed off my ol lady and she's the one with the health insurance!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 1, 2017)

Post some pictures, I want to see some action shots. Lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Post some pictures, I want to see some action shots. Lol.



Why not head down & take you own pics?? We have guys coming from Modesto,CA a well as AZ for the ride tonight. Anyone else meeting up with us??


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 1, 2017)

I would love to,unfortunately I have family obligations this weekend. Sounds like it would be a blast! Post pictures!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm gonna do my level best to make it, I remember meeting Slick at the Balloonatic Bash last year, and had a fine conversation with him... I also want to visit with Vintage paintworx... and the rest of the FF gang...  I may have to blow out my sister's birthday to make it... I missed the last Foothill Flyers night ride, and hate the idea of missing another one.. hope to see ya'll there. 

Sorry I don't have a Shelby in my stable to ride... but if someone has an original 30s speeline airflow to sell me, I have a wad of cash!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jul 1, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Gonna try to make it, hopefully I can make this a rider by then.
> View attachment 488374



Thats badass!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jul 1, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> If I can make it I'm thinking of riding my 1980 Crusier 5... I remember when the damn things were new, and didn't love them so much, but now it's 37 years old... wha-what??! Damn, I'm getting old. Luckily, I'm not the only one.
> 
> So, will ya'll make fun of me, or is it officially vintage since it's older than most of you... ;o)
> 
> View attachment 489274



Love my cruiser 5!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Jul 1, 2017)

We're in


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just a reminder, don't forget to bring your lights, bike locks & most importantly your I.D.! We will make several stops at local pubs & bars for drinks along the way. Word to the wise...pace yourself PLEASE! Or just bring a beater you don't mind falling off a curb on:eek:


----------



## the2finger (Jul 1, 2017)

Tow rope


----------



## the2finger (Jul 1, 2017)

If we all get tuned up how we gonna ride tomorrow?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

the2finger said:


> If we all get tuned up how we gonna ride tomorrow?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 1, 2017)

the2finger said:


> If we all get tuned up how we gonna ride tomorrow?



You just start drink'n again..............You see? It's that simple.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

Where you at @slick ???


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorry man!
We borrowed Slick for awhile.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2017)

Some cool bikes and folks out tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 1, 2017)

The only Shelby I currently own, but if Could have made it, this is the one I would have brought. Enjoy your weekend guys!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 1, 2017)

Time to head home.. Good night!



 

Oops, Mike beat me to it


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 489899



 Not much different than that fiberglass POS you were cruising around town tonight


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not much different than that fiberglass POS you were cruising around town tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 489901
> View attachment 489902




Oh man, this doesn't look good. Hope you guys make the ride tomorrow haha.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 2, 2017)

Our friend from Arizona invented a new style sure to take hold as the newest trend in So. Cal... _eating_ pizza_ while_ you ride! Wish I had thought of this!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 2, 2017)

Sorry I had to take off early and didn't get to say farewell to many of the fine Foothill Flyer folks... f**k! Nice unintentional alliteration!

See ya'll on the next night ride... I'll get working on a new bike for next time... gotta come up with lights somehow.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 2, 2017)

@Pedal pushers  - LOVE those black and white pix!!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 3, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> @Pedal pushers  - LOVE those black and white pix!!



Thank you @Balloonatic


----------

